# Thinking about adopting a kitty, no luck so far



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys, I thought you might help me out. I live in Ecuador so I'll explain what is the situation here.

So, I thought about adopting a kitty from the animal rescue asociation. They have so many animals fostered to so many people, and even people who foster 15+ cats at their place and need to find them home ASAP, according to their Facebook page.

I thought this would be easy. I've contacted 10 different places to see if they could let me see the cats so I could choose one. They won't let me come to them. My husband thinks that some of them might only be scams to get people to donate. For example, they ask for monetary donations or upgrade food and won't let me visit the fostered animals, and stop answering when I tell them I'd need to see the cats before to adopt

I contacted a lady that has 10 kitties at her place and she said she'll send me the adoption form but she hasn't done it. Last time I saw her facebook she spends so much time playing "animal rescue" and "candy crush" so I don't get why she couldn't just mail me the form...

Sorry for the vent. It's been a few weeks already and the only kitty I've heard back from and that I really want lives 8 hours away... I told my husband I'd like to travel and see if we can get him to come back with us so I don't know, because we would have to take the kids along... And I asked this lady's phone number and she haven't answered back. That was a few days ago  

I don't really know what's going on. Most of these private rescues asks for donations because as much as they need to find them a home ASAP, nobody has adopted yet... So I've sent so many messages and I don't get any info back. This Christmas I offered to go visit the kitties but apparently they were not receiving any visits. Maybe it's because it's a busy time, but still I think every pet should deserve to spend a Christmas with a family.

Am I being paranoid, or should I suspect most of these private rescues are just scams? Sorry for my English and thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Your English is great 

As far as the kitties go I don't think its unreasonable to want to meet a cat before bringing it home, you need to pick a kitty that has the right personality to fit in to your home.

I'd wait a few more days, let things calm down after the holiday, and try again. I bet it had more to do with the craziness of holidays than anything else...I hope so anyways!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you so much!

I just find it is so fishy when they ask for monetary help urgently because they're out of food, yet, when I ask to bring the food myself so I could take a look at the kitties, they tell me not to because they're not receiving visitors and will let me know when they'll do. And that the donations are received somewhere else (their Pet Shop) they also ask for the expensive kind of food but in the pictures the cats are eating the regular kind. 

I do think it is important to meet the cats first. I've got kids at home and a crazy 4 months old siamese, so I need a calm and cuddly fellow to balance things up a little bit.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Just as a tip if you are looking for a calm, cuddly cat, I would look for an adult. Their personalities are pretty set, so you know what you are getting. Kittens are just a gamble, so you may end up with another crazy active cat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If you aren't comfortable then don't donate, but it may be a matter of them not having anyone to show you around more than it being shady. Many, if not most, rescues are run by volunteers on their own time. They may just not have time to meet with you. Or, if they're all in foster homes, they might just not want tons of strangers coming to their homes randomly! Lol, I wouldn't want that either!

Personally I wouldn't donate to an organization that didn't seem well run and like they were doing their best.

They may be asking for a higher cost item for a cat with dietary issues, or picky cats, or kittens. Many rescues try to pick one brand and feed just that because switching foods constantly can cause tummy problems.. when you have quite a few kitties with upset tummies it is NO fun!

I'd still say give them the benefit of the doubt for a while...but not your money.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

If you hadn't said you were from Ecuador, I wouldn't have had the slightest idea English wasn't your first language.

I agree with Librarychick that perhaps the holidays have kept the "kitty connection" from working. Here in Florida the rescue places have adoption days at the local pet stores and you adopt them that way. Is there perhaps a situation like that in your area? (Showing my ignorance here!)


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

librarychick said:


> I'd still say give them the benefit of the doubt for a while...but not your money.


 
Thanks, this actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a few seniors in my want list but like I said, no reply from their foster homes yet. The only lady from my town that has replied so far (the candy crush one) is going to show me her 6 month old siamese mix, so far she says the kitty is really affectionate and lets people pet her. She lives pretty close to us as well.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Kneazles said:


> If you hadn't said you were from Ecuador, I wouldn't have had the slightest idea English wasn't your first language.
> 
> I agree with Librarychick that perhaps the holidays have kept the "kitty connection" from working. Here in Florida the rescue places have adoption days at the local pet stores and you adopt them that way. Is there perhaps a situation like that in your area? (Showing my ignorance here!)


Aw thanks! I used to be an English teacher but now I'm a SAHM.

They had this campaign, something like "Give them the perfect gift for Christmas, a home of their own" or a family or something like that, so I thought, why not? Of course it looks like most of them didn't find a home for the Holidays  They do have "adoption days" as well! But you can adopt a pet from their foster home at anytime convenient for them, likewise.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

It does sound a bit strange to me though, especially if there is a campaign of some sort going to get cats homes for the holidays and then you can't see the cats to _give_ them a home. I know we adopted our newest cat Sunny on Dec. 21st and the shelter was eager to have as many people in as possible so the kitties could get good homes for Christmas. They also have fostering, and the foster homes were all posting on Facebook as well that everyone was welcome (for the home-to-home viewings, the rest are brought in on adoption day).


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought! I thought people would be so happy to place a kitty or cat before Christmas Holidays :/ but yeah, I guess they've been too busy.

Sunny is such an adorable name! We had a dog named Sunny when I was a teen but someone stole him  he was awesome!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've never understood the Christmas pet push from rescues...I know it makes sense from a marketing standpoint because HUMANS are more family oriented during that season but for pets its about the worst time to come home.

Everyone is stressed and frantic, there's extra things all over the house, the people will either be gone a ton or - even worse - have tons of people over...its about the most stressful time to add new complications to your routine and the most stressful point from the new pets point of view.

I'd way rather get a card that says 'lets go get a dog' (for example...I'm definitely not a 26 yr old who still had 'a dog' at the top of her Christmas list...*shifty eyes*) than have someone else pick out the right dog for me! Even my bf, but he knows me well enough not to surprise me with an already picked dog.

Wait a few weeks to let everything settle back to routine. If they're still giving you the runaround then...find a different group.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

*Update, Adopting*

Finally heard back from one of the private rescues. Apparently these holidays are crazy for them!

This one belongs to a couple of sisters. They say they have this lovely senior up for adoption. She says this girl stays most of the time in her patio and doesn't go inside their house at all, so I'm not sure how she'll adjust to be indoors all the time at our house. Also, my 4 months old is a little bit crazy so I hope she'll adjust well to the new kitty cat.

I was looking for a gray haired kitty but she looks siamese, maybe they'll get along after all? Or maybe that has nothing to do with it? The lady I talked to said she was rather affectionate and calm.










I thought about choosing another kitty but since Heather mentioned I might end up with my kitty's evil twin, this sounds like a better idea...


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

A new addition is beautiful. .. love those eyes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations, what a stunning girl, I always love siamese kitty's ?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She's a Beautiful Girl!
One suggestion...make sure she has a place she can get away from wild kitten antics, if she wants to!
Hope everything works out wonderfully for you!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I merged your update thread into the original. It's a lot easier for members to follow the story if the whole thing is in one thread.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty cat!! Hope she settles well for you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Your English is better than most American's I know!! It seems half our country is illiterate. Funny how some people yearn for a pet like you, and some people have no shortage of cats finding them!! Ferals, strays, dumped - some people are just cat magnets. I think Librarychick's advice is good. Keep calling, keep asking and give it a bit of time. Be the persistent one. For many it may be the holiday season and they are busy with other things. For some it may be a scam. Keep a tight grip on your wallet and a liberal use of the phone. You'll find the perfect match. 

This blue eyed kitty is gorgeous. I hope she works out. Make sure she is affectionate enough for you. Bringing her inside may be a painful process (vocally).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

SunnyValentine, Marcia's idea of looking for one yourself, is a fantastic one!
You could indeed be a true lifesaver for some forlorn kitten/cat...
Made all the more Special, by the "Hunt" for it!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Aw thanks. Sorry, I come from a forum that makes things differently LOL

Wish me luck! I don't really go out much and I haven't seen any stray cats around in my neighborhood. In fact, I once tried to get one to come into my house so I could feed her and she ran away twice LOL

I have no experience with outdoors kitties. Do you think she will try to escape?


----------

